# Anyone help me identify this vintage ride (1918)



## cipolinni (Feb 23, 2010)

I've recently aquired this vintage bike
The owner reckons it's dated 1918
I would be grateful for any information,also thinkingof restoring,but would be a mamouth task
There is a frame number on the left side upper seat tube (315793)
Thank you
Cipo


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2010)

its english, the chain guard was used till 1953. its missing the light possibly had a dyno hub  on it. has a brooks saddle also.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2010)

get us pictures of the rear hub and any markings or numbers on the hub


----------



## cipolinni (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply
Any idea which british build
There is no evident headbadge etc
It is really interesting
Any idea of any clues on the frame to establish the build
Cipo


----------



## sam (Feb 23, 2010)

The shifter was also not used "much" after 1953.check the hub and let us know---also if it uses a williams changring they have a date code.Major brands would be Raleigh  hercules Phillips


----------



## cipolinni (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone
The rear hub is stamped ( K34967)
And the chainset has a star shaped centre with what looks like a rocket shape!!! and E W.and a 44 stamped ( sprocket size! )
Both stamped info are on the inside of the chainset
Regards 
Cipo


----------



## sam (Feb 24, 2010)

The EW is for williams , there should be an other maybe lighter stamped set of letters or letter . Take a look at this chart to determin the date of your bike
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Williams/Williams_nmbrs.htm


----------

